# Gasperini: "Milan, adesso ci siamo. Lottiamo per la Champions"



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2019)

*Gasperini: "Milan, adesso ci siamo. Lottiamo per la Champions"*

Il tecnico Gasperini, dopo la vittoria dell'Atalanta in casa del Napoli, lancia la sfida al Milan appena agganciato in classifica:

"Possiamo dirlo, adesso ci siamo anche noi. Ci giochiamo la Champions, siamo alla pari con il Milan.
Siamo carichi e stiamo dentro con la testa che è più importante di allenare il quadricipite. La Champions sarebbe straordinaria, e ci siamo conquistati il diritto di giocarcela fino alla fine."


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Aprile 2019)

Gasperson che allena l'atalanta fa queste dichiarazioni, Gattuso che ha vinto un mondiale, champion, scudetti e allena il Milan:

"ci avevo fatto la bocca alla champion"

Manco un po' di carattere, zero spaccato


----------



## kipstar (22 Aprile 2019)

quando non si ha nulla da perdere si è molto più leggeri......
il quarto posto per noi è l'obbiettivo della stagione nemmeno tanto nascosto.....


----------



## 1972 (22 Aprile 2019)

non hanno neanche lo stadio e magari se arrivano 4 giocano a san siro al posto nostro. perculata super galattica...


----------



## andreima (22 Aprile 2019)

Ora finalmente tutti gli scheletri usciranno dall armadio.


----------



## davidelynch (22 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il tecnico Gasperini, dopo la vittoria dell'Atalanta in casa del Napoli, lancia la sfida al Milan appena agganciato in classifica:
> 
> "Possiamo dirlo, adesso ci siamo anche noi. Ci giochiamo la Champions, siamo alla pari con il Milan.
> Siamo carichi e stiamo dentro con la testa che è più importante di allenare il quadricipite. La Champions sarebbe straordinaria, e ci siamo conquistati il diritto di giocarcela fino alla fine."



Calendario brutto con ancora Juve e Lazio in trasferta, per me il loro obiettivo rimane la coppa Italia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Aprile 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Calendario brutto con ancora Juve e Lazio in trasferta, per me il loro obiettivo rimane la coppa Italia.



La Juve ha zero stimoli, la lazio ora come ora pare veramente messa male


----------



## Mika (22 Aprile 2019)

L'avevamo battiti 3-1, l'avevamo mandati a +9... ci hanno ripreso e ora hanno il morale a 1000.


----------



## Vortex (22 Aprile 2019)

Calma. Ora viene il bello. Finora Gatto ha mostrato il braccino corto. Di qui in poi non abbiamo nulla da perdere.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Aprile 2019)

davidelynch ha scritto:


> Calendario brutto con ancora Juve e Lazio in trasferta, per me il loro obiettivo rimane la coppa Italia.



la juve è in vacanza, e la lazio ha perso in casa persino col chievo. 

ormai il sorpasso è questione di giorni e onestamente è pure meritato, se penso a quante partite abbiamo buttato via per colpa di quel cacasotto di gattuso mi mangio i gomiti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Aprile 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> non hanno neanche lo stadio e magari se arrivano 4 giocano a san siro al posto nostro. perculata super galattica...



se andiamo in EL non so se ci stanno 3 squadre. comunque non fa una piega, straperculata


----------



## willcoyote85 (22 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La Juve ha zero stimoli, la lazio ora come ora pare veramente messa male



cristina per la classifica cannonieri. al conad non ti fanno passare, il problema sarà roma-juve. raga o milan o roma. nient'altro per me


----------



## 7AlePato7 (22 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il tecnico Gasperini, dopo la vittoria dell'Atalanta in casa del Napoli, lancia la sfida al Milan appena agganciato in classifica:
> 
> "Possiamo dirlo, adesso ci siamo anche noi. Ci giochiamo la Champions, siamo alla pari con il Milan.
> Siamo carichi e stiamo dentro con la testa che è più importante di allenare il quadricipite. La Champions sarebbe straordinaria, e ci siamo conquistati il diritto di giocarcela fino alla fine."


Il nostro demente di allenatore ha capito che a fine anno verrà silurato in ogni caso e quindi ha mollato la presa anche con le dichiarazioni. Tanto non ha ottenuto il rinnovo, che era quello che voleva. Il “cuore rossonero”...


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il tecnico Gasperini, dopo la vittoria dell'Atalanta in casa del Napoli, lancia la sfida al Milan appena agganciato in classifica:
> 
> "Possiamo dirlo, adesso ci siamo anche noi. Ci giochiamo la Champions, siamo alla pari con il Milan.
> Siamo carichi e stiamo dentro con la testa che è più importante di allenare il quadricipite. La Champions sarebbe straordinaria, e ci siamo conquistati il diritto di giocarcela fino alla fine."


sarei curioso di vedere una partita Ajax-Atalanta ci potrebbero essere delle grosse sorprese


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> cristina per la classifica cannonieri. al conad non ti fanno passare, il problema sarà roma-juve. raga o milan o roma. nient'altro per me



L'Atalanta in questo momento gioca un calcio straordinario,un mix di gioco moderno e antico,dove Gomez e ilicic sono i fari, pensa un po una squadra del genere con bakayoko ,paqueta e piatek dove potrebbe arrivare


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Aprile 2019)

Non ha fatto i conti con la Roma... noi siamo spacciati ma è dura anche per loro, vedremo


----------



## MarcoG (22 Aprile 2019)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> La Juve ha zero stimoli, la lazio ora come ora pare veramente messa male



mi sento di dissentire. La juve non ha mai zero stimoli, è nel loro DNA. Se si scansano lo fanno per (antisportivi) motivi specifici. Una roma a caso passeggerebbe sul loro campo ad oggi.........


----------



## Kayl (22 Aprile 2019)

rossonero71 ha scritto:


> sarei curioso di vedere una partita Ajax-Atalanta ci potrebbero essere delle grosse sorprese



L'Atalanta verrebbe massacrata, ti ricordo che l'Ajax ha anche un'ottima fase difensiva e concedono pochissimo, l'Atalanta se al primo tempo era sotto di 4 gol contro il Napoli non sarebbe stato affatto sorprendente, si sono mangiati di tutto.


----------



## MrPeppez (23 Aprile 2019)

Imbarazzante come il Napoli abbia regalato la partita all'Atalanta (all'Empoli, al Genoa), stanno falsando lotta retrocessione e Champions, onore al Chievo.

E' chiaro che il Napoli con un Milan in Champions ha paura..........vergogna.


----------



## folletto (23 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il tecnico Gasperini, dopo la vittoria dell'Atalanta in casa del Napoli, lancia la sfida al Milan appena agganciato in classifica:
> 
> "Possiamo dirlo, adesso ci siamo anche noi. Ci giochiamo la Champions, siamo alla pari con il Milan.
> Siamo carichi e stiamo dentro con la testa che è più importante di allenare il quadricipite. La Champions sarebbe straordinaria, e ci siamo conquistati il diritto di giocarcela fino alla fine."



Fa bene a caricare squadra e ambiente, fa bene a provarci vista la mediocrità delle altre. 
Noi dal derby in poi abbiamo fatto pena e portato a casa una quantità di punti ridicola ed è andata anche bene perché potremmo essere ben più giù in classifica. Alla fine noi in CL non andremo e anche "giustamente" direi visto che nel momento cruciale della stagione abbiamo fatto ridere, e sarebbe bastata una media punti da metà classifica (dal derby in poi) per stare in ben altra situazione. Le colpe sono del mister, di chi scende in campo e anche della società.
Dice bene Gasperini, si sono conquistati il diritto di giocarsela. Noi ce la siamo giocata? No, dal derby in poi ci siamo sciolti come neve al sole e così, giustamente, in CL non ci vai.


----------



## PM3 (23 Aprile 2019)

L'Atalanta si sta giocando con merito la qualificazione alla CL. 
A me fa sorridere chi proclama la squadra di Gasperini come l'unica che si merita la Champions, soprattutto dopo aver affermato che noi non meritiamo di partecipare a tale competizione. 
Ricordo che abbiamo gli scontri diretti a favore... vorranno pur dire qualcosa? 
E' da quando siamo quarti che si parla di posto immeritato, guadagnato solo per le pessime prestazioni degli avversari, come mai questo concetto vale solo per noi e non per l'Atalanta? Perché se avessimo fatto il nostro dovere, con 4 punti in più, eravamo belli tranquilli... 

Aggiungo, nel 3421 di Gasperini chi giocherebbe dei nostri? Visto che non vi è alcun dubbio che Gasperini sia più preparato e dotato rispetto a Gattuso. 
Donnarumma
Mancini Romagnoli Zapata (o Musacchio) 
Heteboer Baka Froiler Gosens 
Ilicic Paquetà
Piatek

Ovviamente ho escluso Caldara e Conti, che sono stati infortunati per lungo tempo...
Gomez e Zapata non stanno di certo sfigurando il confronto con Paquetà e Piatek, che comunque abbiamo da Gennaio, il brasiliano si è pure infortunato... 

Tutta questa netta superiorità la vedo solo in ingaggi regalati e immeritati.


----------



## Manue (23 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il tecnico Gasperini, dopo la vittoria dell'Atalanta in casa del Napoli, lancia la sfida al Milan appena agganciato in classifica:
> 
> "Possiamo dirlo, adesso ci siamo anche noi. Ci giochiamo la Champions, siamo alla pari con il Milan.
> Siamo carichi e stiamo dentro con la testa che è più importante di allenare il quadricipite. La Champions sarebbe straordinaria, e ci siamo conquistati il diritto di giocarcela fino alla fine."



Va che te la giochi con la Roma, 
il Milan si è autoeliminato da questa lotta...

Noi non abbiamo uomini che ci tengono al 4 posto.... se vincono o perdono poco importa,
visto chiaramente sabato. 

Parlo dei giocatori ovviamente 

A Torino non vinciamo e così salutiamo il treno champions. 

Bravi solo a fare il count down delle finali che mancano, 
puntualmente buttate nel cesso. 
A cominciare da capitan Romagnoli,
qualsiasi cosa succesa, lui a fine partita ride, e noi ci incazziamo. 

Pensa te...


----------



## Black (23 Aprile 2019)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il tecnico Gasperini, dopo la vittoria dell'Atalanta in casa del Napoli, lancia la sfida al Milan appena agganciato in classifica:
> 
> "Possiamo dirlo, adesso ci siamo anche noi. Ci giochiamo la Champions, siamo alla pari con il Milan.
> Siamo carichi e stiamo dentro con la testa che è più importante di allenare il quadricipite. La Champions sarebbe straordinaria, e ci siamo conquistati il diritto di giocarcela fino alla fine."



e viene da dire che se continuano così se la meritano pure. D'altronde quando in panchina metti un allenatore vero....


----------



## bmb (23 Aprile 2019)

Caro Gasp, adesso sarai anche a pari merito con noi, ma la nostra avversaria è la Roma.


----------



## sunburn (23 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Aggiungo, nel 3421 di Gasperini chi giocherebbe dei nostri? Visto che non vi è alcun dubbio che Gasperini sia più preparato e dotato rispetto a Gattuso.
> Donnarumma
> Mancini Romagnoli Zapata (o Musacchio)
> Heteboer Baka Froiler Gosens
> ...


La domanda giusta è: quale sarebbe la formazione di Gasperini con l'attuale rosa del Milan?
3-4-1-2
Donnarumma;
Zapata, Romagnoli, Musacchio;
Conti, Kessié, Biglia, Bakayoko, Laxalt/Borini
Paquetà;
Piatek, Cutrone.

Da incubo. Sia per la formazione in sé, sia perché non avremmo ricambi in nessun ruolo. Ne segue che Gasperini avrebbe dovuto abbandonare il suo modulo storico che spesso gli ha consentito di esprimere un buon calcio e trovare altre soluzioni.

In ogni caso Gasperini non andrà in Champions. Non tanto per i valori in gioco, quanto perché tutti gli allenatori invocati fino a ora sulla panchina del Milan hanno avuto crolli di rendimento subito dopo essere stati invocati a gran voce sul forum. Chiedere a Simone Inzaghi, Di Francesco ecc. Il potere gufatorio del forum ha colpito persino Guardiola, che speranze può avere Gasperini?


----------



## PM3 (23 Aprile 2019)

sunburn ha scritto:


> La domanda giusta è: quale sarebbe la formazione di Gasperini con l'attuale rosa del Milan?
> 3-4-1-2
> Donnarumma;
> Zapata, Romagnoli, Musacchio;
> ...



ahahah
Per me possono prendere chiunque in panchina. 
La cosa importante è che acquistino i calciatori.


----------



## sunburn (23 Aprile 2019)

PM3 ha scritto:


> ahahah
> Per me possono prendere chiunque in panchina.
> La cosa importante è che acquistino i calciatori.


La penso anche io così. Come dico da tempi non sospetti, Gattuso non sarà il nostro allenatore l'anno prossimo a prescindere dal risultato e questa scelta personalmente la condivido. Ma per me con questa rosa, con qualunque allenatore, fra un anno saremo ancora qui a ripetere le stesse cose perché i limiti strutturali e tecnici sono evidenti. 
Per quanto mi riguarda, se arriveremo quarti e dal quarto posto costruiremo un futuro importante, anche se mi hanno fatto imprecare e vedere uno spettacolo a dir poco irritante, sarò eternamente grato a questi ragazzi, a tutto lo staff e all'allenatore che ci avranno consentito di ripartire. Ma a fine stagione, ovviamente, ognuno per la sua strada, grazie e in bocca al lupo per il futuro.


----------

